# Funny PH50 Story



## dudemar (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a funny story to tell.

Just a few minutes ago I heard a car start to spin donuts in a nearby parking lot, per usual late Friday night behavior. Curiosity got the best of me, so I shone my PH50 at the car. As soon as the light hit them the donuts stopped... and they scurried off like rats!

This thing is amazing, almost like the "hand of god"! I'm convinced it's 1 step away from being an actual weapon!

PS- Mods, if this is in the wrong place feel free to move it.


----------



## Team Member (Nov 15, 2008)

Hehehe, that´s a good one..


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 15, 2008)

Just imagine if you had that "THOR 400W" to shine at them.... :naughty:


----------



## dudemar (Nov 15, 2008)

Like I said, it was like the "hand of god"... so I assume they'd be saying their prayers to "Thor" _and_ peeing their pants!

They probably had enough from "Helios" tonight.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 15, 2008)

hehe... funny story.

I too have had almost the same experience, except I got to use my Thor 1000w

I reckon it burnt the paint off their car.


----------



## Team Member (Nov 15, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> I reckon it burnt the paint off their car.


----------



## dudemar (Nov 15, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> hehe... funny story.
> 
> I too have had almost the same experience, except I got to use my Thor 1000w
> 
> I reckon it burnt the paint off their car.



They had it coming.:naughty: I imagine what's being discussed the very moment the light hits them: "WTF WAS THAT? IS IT A COP? GET OUT OF HERE!"

...because they don't even have time to think, the sensory overload takes over and they take off.:laughing:


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL, they probably thought it was a police helicopter

Great thing about high wattage Incans, instant 20,000lumens.


----------



## ozner1991 (Nov 15, 2008)

i can see it 

-almighty ominose voice- 
this is god. get out of my parkinglot XD


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 15, 2008)

lol.

Hey dudemar, did you wait for you PH50 to warm up full brightness before shining it at them?

For example hide it under your jacket for 30secs? Its pretty small.


----------



## dudemar (Nov 16, 2008)

That jacket idea is nifty. The PH50 warms up in about 5 seconds so it's pretty much instant output! Because the warm-up is so fast, it was pretty much at full output by the time I shone it through my front door.

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Team Member (Nov 16, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> lol.
> 
> For example hide it under your jacket for 30secs? Its pretty small.




Don´t try that....

You all know what happened to my wall 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210299

And that was not even close to 30 sec...:sigh:


----------



## csshih (Nov 16, 2008)

They thought you were a cop, but cops have little weak lights. nowhere as bright as incans.

heyyy. I wish I had those. there's a high school near me, and the things kids do in the parking light at night...

There are some cameras that link live to the police station on the football lights..
installed for protection..
wonder what would happen if I shone a light at one of those?


----------



## Team Member (Nov 16, 2008)

csshih said:


> There are some cameras that link live to the police station on the football lights..
> installed for protection..
> wonder what would happen if I shone a light at one of those?




Well, probably not the most wise thing to do....

They are installed for several reasons....and one of those reasons have you already mentioned..


----------



## Patriot (Nov 16, 2008)

csshih said:


> There are some cameras that link live to the police station on the football lights..
> installed for protection..
> wonder what would happen if I shone a light at one of those?







......um, nothing like drawing attention to yourself I guess. :thinking: As for me, I'd have to pass on that one. 






Dudemar, that's a great story. It sounds like you shut down that operation really fast...lol.


----------



## PapikAldo (Nov 28, 2008)

Very funny Storie.
The PH50 is on my wish list definitely !!!
I had a similar storie with 3AM skaters on my street speed bumps...
I used my WE Boxer 24W and blinded them with the light...
Some fell on the ground and they cursed me a lot...
I laughted a lot and blinded them even more...
Ten minutes or so later they left cursing... 
And never came back...


----------



## dudemar (Nov 29, 2008)

You gotta hit 'em where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 29, 2008)

dudemar said:


> They had it coming.:naughty: I imagine what's being discussed the very moment the light hits them: "WTF WAS THAT? IS IT A COP? GET OUT OF HERE!"
> 
> ...because they don't even have time to think, the sensory overload takes over and they take off.:laughing:


 
20,000 Lumens! For the average person there mind can relate to something that they’ve experienced before. There mind would have quickly skipped over police searchlight and jumped into uncharted territory! They probably got home and told every one that their car almost got abducted by aliens:nana:!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> hehe... funny story.
> 
> I too have had almost the same experience, except I got to use my Thor 1000w
> 
> I reckon it burnt the paint off their car.


Ah so that was the bright light I could see on the horizon the other night! 


Great story *dudemar*... I actually let the light 'cycle up' (after it's initial flash) great attention getter (or human cockroach disperser) :thumbsup:


----------



## dudemar (Nov 30, 2008)

hehe thanks.:naughty: I'll post more adventures when they come up.


----------



## CajunJosh (Dec 1, 2008)

I ordered one of the AEXenide 25w lights last Wednesday from beyondbulbs and it hasn't even come in yet, but after reading all the stories it looks like I'm going to have to add the PH50 to the purchase list for next month.

Curious, reading some of the reviews on the light when it came out the list price was just shy of $2200, what caused the price jump?


----------



## dudemar (Dec 1, 2008)

There was a "group buy" discount when it first came out, in that the first few buyers get a special discount from the seller.

You will not regret owning a PH50. If you can, get an extra battery. At 60 minutes it has decent runtime but that goes by really quick. Be sure to buy one from a certified dealer, don't make the same painful mistake I made! When in doubt ask Ken J. Good (Polarion USA) to double check iffy dealers.


----------



## CajunJosh (Dec 1, 2008)

dudemar said:


> There was a "group buy" discount when it first came out, in that the first few buyers get a special discount from the seller.
> 
> You will not regret owning a PH50. If you can, get an extra battery. At 60 minutes it has decent runtime but that goes by really quick. Be sure to buy one from a certified dealer, don't make the same painful mistake I made! When in doubt ask Ken J. Good (Polarion USA) to double check iffy dealers.



Thanks for the info I was planning on ordering it straight from the Polarion USA site. I doubt I'll need the second battery as our foot pursuit searches typically don't last more then 20-30 minutes but I'll keep that in mind. Between the PH50 and the AEX25w I figure I should be fairly set and much better equipped than any of the other officers.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 1, 2008)

CajunJosh said:


> Thanks for the info I was planning on ordering it straight from the Polarion USA site. I doubt I'll need the second battery as our foot pursuit searches typically don't last more then 20-30 minutes but I'll keep that in mind. Between the PH50 and the AEX25w I figure I should be fairly set and much better equipped than any of the other officers.



No problem.:thumbsup: You will definitely be waaay ahead of the curve, the SWAT guys will envy you!


----------



## SureAddicted (Dec 1, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> lol.
> 
> Hey dudemar, did you wait for you PH50 to warm up full brightness before shining it at them?
> 
> For example hide it under your jacket for 30secs? Its pretty small.



Lol, if he doesn't burn a big hole in his jacket or end up as a human fireball, I'd be pointing it away from my body. :laughing:

Cool story dudemar


----------

